# Was sind GFX Battles genau?



## zirag (16. April 2005)

Auch wenn ich nun keine spezifische Frage zu PS habe, dachte ich aber trotzdem passt das hier rein, wenn nicht: sorry + bitte verschieben 

Ich stell mir die Frage, weil ich mir grade so ein Battle angesehen habe.

Erst dachte ich: Ein AusgangsBild --> Person 1 macht was draus --> Person 2 bindet das Bild von Person 1 mit ins eigene Bild ein oder bearbeitet das Bild von Person 1 weiter und dann immer so weiter. 

Dann stellte ich fest, dass bei Step 4 wieder was komplett neues aus dem Ausgangsbild gemacht wurde !? 


Nun die Frage: Wie genau laufen GFX Battles ab ? 

Danke schonmal für die Antworten 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## ShadowMan (16. April 2005)

Also das ist die normale Vorgehensweise eines Battles. Ich denke aber, dass jeder da andere Regeln hat. Wieso fragst du diese Person nicht selbst wie das ablaufen soll? Hast du mal den Link zu dem Battle, wo Bild4 komplett anders ist?!

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

